
How I launched a product in 15 days, got 962 users in 24 hours spending only $30 - flaviuspop
https://blog.cbots.ro/how-i-launched-in-15-days-and-got-962-users-in-24-hours-and-46-minutes-spending-only-30-35a482782541#.kl8lijixa
======
pryelluw
Points to consider:

\- Influencers are key in social networks. They dont necessarily have to be
famous or have a huge following. Some people are natural social butterflies.
Leverage them.

\- Having a marketing plan is more important than having a website. It is what
you will execute over time in order to drive traffic. A plan does not need to
be overly complex. It maybe simple and updated as progress is made.

\- The initial rush will go quickly. Leaving you with a rather monotonous
amount amount of work. Its boring. Dont chase the high. Learn to plow through
the lows.

Best of luck to this team. Seems promising.

------
swampthinker
Sorry if this is obvious, but what did you actually build? I know its a
chatbot for FB Messenger, but what does it do?

~~~
flaviuspop
It helps you to keep up with personal expenses and set up reminders.

Can be tested here: m.me/peegi.me

------
smadam9
Where did you find the dev to help you out?

------
dgfgfdagasdfgfa
How much did you make?

~~~
flaviuspop
Basically I saved a $4k investment into a platform for creating chatbots and
it lead me into another market I am building a product now.

~~~
dgfgfdagasdfgfa
Very cool!

